# Aleksander Michałowski



## cimirro

I'm happy I have something to add here:

Aleksander Michałowski (1851-1938)
Pupil of Ignaz Moscheles, Theodor Coccius, Carl Reinecke and Carl Tausig,
Become friend of Karl Mikuli (Chopin's student) and had a small contact with Franz Liszt (who praised his playing very much)
Michałowski was a great piano teacher, a virtuoso pianist, mastered all Chopin works available in his times, and he made some recordings which are quite interesting - unfortunately he was almost blind when he did it. But his playing was great anyway.
Unfortunately his compositions are almost completely forgotten now.
Together with Acte Prealable CD label I'm recording these pieces. It will be 3 or 4 CDs
the first one is already available CD AP0365

CURIOUS FACT: Władysław Szpilman was his student (yes, the one mentioned in the movie "The Pianist"!)






Best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg

Thanks for posting, please do remember , the competition on music is killing in the real world.


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> Thanks for posting, please do remember , the competition on music is killing in the real world.


Hello
i'm not sure if I understand what you mean. 
what kind of competition you are mentioning exactly?
(did I made something wrong posting this?)
All the Best


----------



## Pugg

cimirro said:


> Hello
> i'm not sure if I understand what you mean.
> what kind of competition you are mentioning exactly?
> (did I made something wrong posting this?)
> All the Best


Not at all, I mean: there are loads of CD's with piano music out there, not sure if this going to be a bestseller, despite the fact I do like it, that's what I mean.


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> Not at all, I mean: there are loads of CD's with piano music out there, not sure if this going to be a bestseller, despite the fact I do like it, that's what I mean.


Ahhh yes, and you are completely right!
I must admit I'm a little bit "crazy", since i'm not working to make bestsellers at the moment, 
i have planned a lot of CDs which are complete unknown music and I have the label interested.
On the other hand, if I record Chopin etudes now (for example), it will be just one more set of the same... I would need a lot of money to appear in magazines and festivals playing such repertoire to become a bestseller in CD;

I'm happy you enjoy, THIS IS what motivates me to record more 

I'll be adding some news soon


----------



## Pugg

cimirro said:


> Ahhh yes, and you are completely right!
> I must admit I'm a little bit "crazy", since i'm not working to make bestsellers at the moment,
> i have planned a lot of CDs which are complete unknown music and I have the label interested.
> On the other hand, if I record Chopin etudes now (for example), it will be just one more set of the same... I would need a lot of money to appear in magazines and festivals playing such repertoire to become a bestseller in CD;
> 
> I'm happy you enjoy, THIS IS what motivates me to record more
> 
> I'll be adding some news soon


With that attitude your on the right path, try ( or your record company) to get them reviewed in the bigger magazines, that's always helping.


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> With that attitude your on the right path, try ( or your record company) to get them reviewed in the bigger magazines, that's always helping.


Thank you, that would be nice, but the magazines review CDs for money, it is necessary pay them. And some use to say they will make the review of the CD only if you pay also for an advertisement. I have a friend who payed, and never get the review... and his CD was very good.... 
From time to time I think I'll get some review, probably in internet blogs, and eventurally in a magazine where the "system" is different.

The first Michalowski CD, for the ones who still don't know his works, is made in order of Opus number
Berceuse op.1
Etude d'apres l'Impromptu op.29 de F.Chopin op.2
Feuille d'album op.3
Gavotte op.4
Mazurka op.5
Mazurka op.6
Mazurka op.7
Menuet op.8
Prelude op.9
Romance op.10
Valse triste op.11
Melodie op.12
Valse brillante op.13
Prelude op.14









Best


----------



## Five and Dime

Thanks for the youtube link − the music is lovely.

I'm in the US and looking for a way to purchase and download the album. So far I don't see it yet on eMusic, Google Play, or iTunes.

I see it on prestoclassical in the UK, but not for downloads there.

I'll keep looking!


----------



## Pugg

Five and Dime said:


> Thanks for the youtube link − the music is lovely.
> 
> I'm in the US and looking for a way to purchase and download the album. So far I don't see it yet on eMusic, Google Play, or iTunes.
> 
> I see it on prestoclassical in the UK, but not for downloads there.
> 
> I'll keep looking!


Perhaps O.P can give us address where to buy the C.D.


----------



## cimirro

Thank you from my part 
Most part of Michalowski works are very romantic and lovely like this.

Concerning Acte Prealable, I'm afraid they do not make "downloadable" albums (I'm not sure!) probably because of the booklet informations, photos, etc about the recorded composers which sometimes are rare to find. Collectors use to love it.
If you contact http://www.acteprealable.com/ directly you can check the possibilities, I know they can send you the CD directy.
If you have any problems to get it with them please send me a private message
Best


----------



## Pugg

cimirro said:


> Thank you from my part
> Most part of Michalowski works are very romantic and lovely like this.
> 
> Concerning Acte Prealable, I'm afraid they do not make "downloadable" albums (I'm not sure!) probably because of the booklet informations, photos, etc about the recorded composers which sometimes are rare to find. Collectors use to love it.
> If you contact http://www.acteprealable.com/ directly you can check the possibilities, I know they can send you the CD directy.
> If you have any problems to get it with them please send me a private message
> Best


I am sure my shop does business wilt Lavial ( for Netherlands and Belgium) thanks.


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> I am sure my shop does business wilt Lavial ( for Netherlands and Belgium) thanks.


If you get the CD I'll be very happy to hear your impressions of it 
Michalowski is music inspired by Chopin, is this the kind of repertoire you prefer?


----------



## Pugg

cimirro said:


> If you get the CD I'll be very happy to hear your impressions of it
> Michalowski is music inspired by Chopin, is this the kind of repertoire you prefer?


I love piano in general and always exploring new things, I am going to order it in a while, shop not open until 0.930.
I do lett you know, promise.


----------

